# Madre De Dios Paraiso, Ciudad ..Paisajes y mucho mas..



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Puerto Maldonado
..Amigos Ojeeen
... Paisajes Vida Silvestre Salvaje ...
.. Aqui un Recorrido.. 

Puerto Maldonado 
Esperanza de vida - Años : 71 
Alfabetismo : 97%
Índice de DDHH - IDH : 1 
Ranking Nacional : 9no
92,024 aprox. hab.


















Madre de Dios es un departamento con abundantes selvas vírgenes y paisajes subyugantes.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Aqui unas mas....jAPiPi Mariposario.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Qué buenas fotos... se ve muy bién Madre de Dios en las fotos ... la belleza natural es impresionante


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Caray que hermosa es nuestra selva peruana, hermoso lugar


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

En un lugar maravilloso...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Así es, este departamento tiene las mejores selvas vírgenes de todo el país, las cuales debemos preservar.

Lamentable lo que está originando la minería informal.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

k bello MAldonado" CApital de la BIoDIversidad"
gracias por las fotos"


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me encanta la selva, abababah.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me gustan las panorámicas ! Es una ciudad con excelente potencial turístico !


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

no conozco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
buuuuuuuuu
quiero ir a puerto!!!!!!!!!
debe ser chvr, casi tooz conocen i io nuuu :S!!


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

brian_cusco13 said:


> no conozco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> buuuuuuuuu
> quiero ir a puerto!!!!!!!!!
> debe ser chvr, casi tooz conocen i io nuuu :S!!


No te preocupes que yo tampoco conozco, aunque me gustaría conocer; se ve encantador el sitio.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Mi próximo viaje será a Puerto Maldonado !


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Los paisajes se ven "exoticos" jaja...el pueblo la verdad no mucho.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Super chevere!!!!


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Mass


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Freed said:


>


^^¿Así luce realmente en las noches o hay cierta intervención del Photoshop en la foto?


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ no creo k sea Photoshop? hno: o talvez??
pero en realidad asi luce todas las noches y mejor k en esa foto ya k la calidad de esa foto no es muy buena:lol:
en la parte de arriba tiene sus luces de Neon y abajo sus luces de ILuminación
a la torre k de noche la hacen notar mejor k de dia...
algunos dicen k huachafo utilizar Luces de Neon en una Torre de la selva pero en mi Opinion cuando la vez en vivo y en directo se ve muy bien"
:cheers:saludos


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Cazafantasias said:


> ^^¿Así luce realmente en las noches o hay cierta intervención del Photoshop en la foto?


Si asi luce en las noches esta parte trasera, pero la parte principal es mas bella


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^

Eso simplemente no puede ser bello ni por adelante ni por detrás...



Lindos paisajes los de Madre de Dios.


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

waooo el rio amazonas se ve pero increiblemnte asombroso!!!


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

pressplay said:


> waooo el rio amazonas se ve pero increiblemnte asombroso!!!


Amazonas????? :bash::bash::bash: como se nota que conocemos el Peru, el amazonas no pasa por Madre de Dios


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

:lol: xD

Que miedo si se cae el avión ahí


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Geográficamente, la mayor parte del territorio peruano es selva. Abarca un porcentaje mayor que el de la costa y la sierra juntas. Sin embargo, es la parte menos poblada del país.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ y mientras menos población mejor ,si no perderia su encanto:lol:
ya k es el Pulmon del Mundo :laugh:


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ Exacto sino fijense ocmo crecen las ciudades de la selva, sin orden, puro pavimento y pocas areas verdes, fueras de las naturales. Igual en la sierra y un poco menos en la costa (paradojicamente).

Mientras menos habitantes, mejor


----------



## fabian_peru (Jan 8, 2009)

Se puede llegar a Pto Maldonado por tierra? de ser así cuantas horas o días son desde Lima?
Otra pregunta: cuántos días se necesitan para conocer los atractivos turísticos principales?

Es que en setiembre salgo 15 dias de vacaciones y todavía no decido a dónde ir, pero me estoy animando por Madre de Dios.

Saludos.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ si se puede llegar por tierra pero no se cuantos dias sean desde Lima??
lo que se es que desde Cusco en Bus es mas o menos un dia... 
bueno eso era cuando la carretera todavia no estaba asfaltada ahora no se cuanto serahno:
pero debe ser de cusco un dia mas o menos segun lo k escuche de mis amigos"
lo preferible seria mejor por avión te cuesta mas o menos unos 120 dolares en LanPeru bueno eso era hace tres años atras cuando estaba por aya":lol:

si no es mucha molestia un par de fotos sacdas de internet





cualquier cosa si viajas avisas que este 01 de junio estare por aya.:cheers:saludos


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Ahora en Lan hay una prmocion 80 dolares a cualqueir lugar del peru ida y vuelta


----------



## fabian_peru (Jan 8, 2009)

Yo estaria viajando todavia en setiembre, habran promociones de LAN a esa fecha? 

Al ver la primera foto solo puedo decir MADRE DE DIOS!!!!! jajaja pero igual 
me gustaria ir. Ya conozco algunas ciudades de la selva peruana en el norte y al parecer el comun denominador es que su encanto está en los paisajes de los alrededores más q en la ciudad misma.



yvan789 said:


> ^^ si se puede llegar por tierra pero no se cuantos dias sean desde Lima??
> lo que se es que desde Cusco en Bus es mas o menos un dia...
> bueno eso era cuando la carretera todavia no estaba asfaltada ahora no se cuanto serahno:
> pero debe ser de cusco un dia mas o menos segun lo k escuche de mis amigos"
> ...


----------

